# First time ive seen this



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Even new for my eyes, couldn't believe it, customer was acting like its no biggy it's been like that for awhile now


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's all ball hair!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are those roots growing through?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats like a bad horror movie:laughing:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Are those roots growing through?


 that's what I thought too. 
Was it roots???


----------



## borntoplumb (Jan 12, 2016)

That is one gnarly toliet! I've run into some nasty bathrooms. People need to become one with Clorox! I had this one client, kid would always flush barbie dolls down the toliet. It happened so often I just taught it him how to do it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait until you pull it off the floor.....you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Wait until you pull it off the floor.....you haven't seen anything yet.


...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy root intrusion Batman! You get the best jobs!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya! Roots, told him we'd pull it when we slow down, funny thing it wasn't the reason he called, he called for leaky shower stems, and goes wanna see something weird, pics will follow, not sure if if its coming from around the flange or up the sewer


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This one came from the flange


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't believe some of the pics I see yall post. Looks like trees enjoy waste water.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

chonkie said:


> I can't believe some of the pics I see yall post. Looks like trees enjoy waste water.


They love it! How to you think the orange tree gets those tasty oranges...:laughing:

That toilet is growing some hair:blink:. Some times I wonder why do people just leave stuff like this alone like is not big deal.

Plumbers must be expensive:whistling2:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy sh!t. I think that's a new record


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a good one


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

If I came up on these, I'd be all like, F*ck it.... burn the house down.


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Haha wow. This is going to be hard to top. And my wife thinks the things we do are boring..


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

wow BRO thats crazy


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow never would of thought that was possible


----------



## doglover44 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thats crazy


----------



## bryan1354 (Apr 4, 2016)

haha crazy! but looks like great money!!


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

That is one messed up toilet...what are these people eating


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I told h o wife to stop waxing over bowl


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Funniest thing i pulled was a 3 ft long salami with the auger. There was an old guy he was like WTF, the the grand son was LHMFAO..so i asked the 8yld or so how he got a 3inch x 3-4 ft salami down into the toilet. He said he stomped it in and gamed it down with his arm.
The grandmother was like "thats were it went" One of those you had to be there things lol


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

truckman5000 said:


> Funniest thing i pulled was a 3 ft long salami with the auger. There was an old guy he was like WTF, the the grand son was LHMFAO..so i asked the 8yld or so how he got a 3inch x 3-4 ft salami down into the toilet. He said he stomped it in and gamed it down with his arm.
> The grandmother was like "thats were it went" One of those you had to be there things lol


Ahaha. Thanks for the laugh...kids these days LOL


----------

